# St. Louis On Road Gas



## smac (Nov 9, 2005)

On road gas makes it's return to the St. Louis area!!
200X100 brand new asphalt surface for racing only. 1/8th and 1/10th
For more info see us at www.evolutionraceway.com


----------

